
Twitter does not speak good UX - teaneedz
http://teaz.me/twitter-not-speak-ux/
======
teaneedz
Alt link:
[https://ello.co/teanee/post/J1PcWgFPOII7kayeFBcISw](https://ello.co/teanee/post/J1PcWgFPOII7kayeFBcISw)

